# Any mystery or apple snails for sale out there?



## Seadance (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Well, I'm looking for some mystery snails in interesting colors (blues, greens, ivory, gold, purples, etc.) I'm in the Phoenix area, AZ, and the fish stores we have around here are either kind of limited or hit-and-miss in their snail selection. So, I was wondering if anyone has any snails or knows anyone with snails, or even knows of a quality store, that will ship some snails to me? 

Right now I have two brownish striped ones and a black one, so I'm not really looking for those colors.

Also, I had real, true apple snails (they were baseball size, I've been told they were most likely canas) in the past and loved them, but no one seems to really have them anymore. (Or they think they have them but are not really sure...) Is there anywhere I can find these, or should I just not bother trying?

Thanks much!!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I have the true Pomacea canaliculata Snails, they are getting harder & harder to get, do to the fact that they are illegal in many states. Email me if you would like some.


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

SueM said:


> I have the true Pomacea canaliculata Snails, they are getting harder & harder to get, do to the fact that they are illegal in many states. Email me if you would like some.


y r they illegal?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

In warmer southern states the Canas can become very invasive. And sinse they are serious plant eaters, they can devistate the local plant life, causing serious ecological problems. No one should EVER release ANYTHING, fish, plants, inverts..... anything into the wild, or even an out door pond that has a chance of birds taking it & moving it. 




















http://images.google.com/imgres?img...analiculata&start=18&gbv=2&ndsp=18&hl=en&sa=N


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

wow thats crazy, here i thought it was something to do with dope heads getting high off the snail some how or something like that


----------

